# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  семинар "Традиционный подход к Сознанию Кришны"

## Dimas

семинара Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа "Традиционный подход к Сознанию Кришны"

1. Традиционный подход к Сознанию Кришны 








2. Традиционный подход к Сознанию Кришны 








3. Традиционный подход к Сознанию Кришны  _(находится пока в переводе)_

Original EN version http://www.bvks.com/2010/10/traditionalist-approach

---
Скачать этот семинар или прослушать лекции, записанные и/или переведенные в 2013 году можно на официальном сайте Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа в России. http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------

